# Scottish country dancing



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Scottish country dancing classes are held on a Monday night downtown in the AUC.
It is open to everyone men and women alike and it is a good way to meet people.
Great exercise..
You must put your name down to go and bring along photo id. It is 10LE a session.
Lots of different nationalities attend.

When will you ever again get the chance to say you learned to Scottish country dance in Egypt at the AUC taught by an American.

No kilts required


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Scottish country dancing classes are held on a Monday night downtown in the AUC.
> It is open to everyone men and women alike and it is a good way to meet people.
> Great exercise..
> You must put your name down to go and bring along photo id. It is 10LE a session.
> ...


Is the St Andrews night ball still going strong? We used to share the band etc in Alex , they were brought over from Oban, our ball was the night before Cairo, so we'd do both. Great fun, and all the men had kilts!!!!!!!! 
A Scottish couple in Alex set up dancing classes, but we were never as good as Cairo. I was very impressed by the quality of dancing, even after considerable amounts of alcohol.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No kilts required


How about ginger hair, white eyebrows and a bulbous red nose?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> How about ginger hair, white eyebrows and a bulbous red nose?




He was my date last night


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> He was my date last night


WHAT you never told me you were dating? After I professed my love for you? :humble:

This might be the ideal alternative to a man he never speaks and you can easily put him in his place, take him shopping, he never complains, and when you are tired of him throw him out and he will never bother you again and easily get a new one 

He has no bodily functions either but hates the heat


----------

